# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  تصليح ايمي IMEI جهاز سامسونغ 9300 (غير مسجل على الشبكة)

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم الايمي كان 004 cert fail        في البدء نعمل get info     ثم نعمل له root   بعدها نكتب السيرت cert

----------

